# Ruger American or Marlin xl7



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking to get one of these rifles to use without having to worry about messing up my nicer rifles. Which would you go with and why? Primary use will be for hunting.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 21, 2013)

American has detachable mag, XL7 does not.
American is a barely lighter than the XL7.
American has a tang mounted safety, XL7 safety is on the side of receiver.
American has two piece scope base, XL7 has a one piece.
American has a 60* bolt throw, XL7 has 90*.
American has a cushier recoil pad than XL7.
American costs a little more than the XL7.
American has a matte finish, XL7 is a little more polished.
American has a new style stock, XL7 has traditional style checkering.
American has a one piece bolt body and head, XL7 has a two piece (like Savage).
Both have knock offs of the Savage Accu-trigger, Savage style extractors, smooth operation, are accurate, lightweight, dependable, and rugged.

I would go with the American for these two reasons: detachable magazine makes unloading safer and the tang mounted safety is easier for south paws to operate.


----------



## prydawg (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a Marlin XL7 30.06. It has been a great rifle is and accurate shooter. The recoil pad is adequately padded and manages recoil very well. The bolt is a little stiff until you get it broke in well. Loading the magazine is tricky at first but once I was used to it, I could load it with my eyes closed. I have no experience with the Ruger American, and it could be a better gun than the XL7 I have never handled one, but I was giving you my experience with my Marlin. I find that the gun likes the Winchester Ammo over the Remington Core-Locks, but both shoot accurately for my hunting purposes.


----------



## dtrusty (Aug 21, 2013)

XL7 also uses the Winchester model 70 mounts. I put DNZ mounts on my daughters XL7 and it is a REAL shooter. Heard A LOT of people that have the American that they have feed problems with them. Detachable magazine does no good if the ammo is not in the barrel.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ruger all the way. The Americans I have seen shot good and Ruger customer service is great.


----------



## weagle (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought a marlin xs7 (short action version of marlin) and I like it.  Either would perform fine as a hunting rifle, but I can't get past the looks of the ruger, and I hate a detachable mag on a hunting rifle.  The marlin won't win any beauty contest either, but it does have traditional lines.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 26, 2013)

Marlin FTW.  So many companies copy off of Savage and Marlin happens to be one of those companies.  You are able to replace the barrel/calibers if you get the Marlin.

You can upgrade the Marlin down the line with pre fit Savage barrels  if you ever want a precision rifle.  Marlin uses Winchester stocks if you want to upgrade/replace the stock down the road.

I don't think the Ruger can be upgraded.


----------



## BCAPES (Sep 12, 2013)

Give the Weatherby Vanguard S2 YTH a look as well.  Shorter and lighter than either of the 2 you are looking at if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Schafnet (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought a Marlin XL in 270 for my son last year, he loves it and I like it almost as much as my Savage.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Sep 14, 2013)

BCAPES said:


> Give the Weatherby Vanguard S2 YTH a look as well.  Shorter and lighter than either of the 2 you are looking at if I am not mistaken.




Good suggestion on the weatherby S2!  Definately an upgrade from the other two options.  As far as the weight though, the vanguard outweighs both of the others.  Not necessarily a bad thing, helps reduce recoil, and it's a solid built action.

Both marlin and ruger rifles listed are adequate choices though.  IMO better than remington 770/710, mossberg atr, & savage edge/axis. I think it's a tossup to me as far as the marlin vs the ruger american.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Oct 15, 2013)

My bud has a marlin in 25-06 its his go to rifle leaves  $1500 guns at home its a shooter and he loves it


----------



## jglenn (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll throw the new Remington 783 into the mix...take a look at it also.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 6, 2013)

I got a Savage 111 trophy hunter last year in .308 for $399. It came with a Nikon scope with the bdc reticle. It has a matte finish and plastic stock so you don't have to worry about scratching it up in the woods.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ive had first hand experience with both.  The ruger failed to fire quite often.  The marlin has a better trigger.  IMO.  The ruger was more accurate, . ..  .until I bedded the marlin and did away with the pressure point on the barrel.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 8, 2013)

I prefer the Marlin XL7.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Nov 8, 2013)

munchie3409 said:


> Marlin FTW.  So many companies copy off of Savage and Marlin happens to be one of those companies.  You are able to replace the barrel/calibers if you get the Marlin.
> 
> You can upgrade the Marlin down the line with pre fit Savage barrels  if you ever want a precision rifle.  Marlin uses Winchester stocks if you want to upgrade/replace the stock down the road.
> 
> I don't think the Ruger can be upgraded.



Are the Savage barrels and Win stocks drop in? I was told they required some "fitting".


----------



## jglenn (Nov 8, 2013)

Savage barrels are Not drop in.. they require trimming about .015 off the shank


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the looks of the W VS2 carbine, but why do they skip the 270 WIN?  RAF Compact as well.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 17, 2013)

Marlin all the way. Try to get one made in New Haven Conn plant before it shut down or its a Remlin.  I heard the Ruger has feed problems.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2013)

lonewolf247 said:


> Good suggestion on the weatherby S2!  Definately an upgrade from the other two options.  As far as the weight though, the vanguard outweighs both of the others.  Not necessarily a bad thing, helps reduce recoil, and it's a solid built action.
> 
> Both marlin and ruger rifles listed are adequate choices though.  IMO better than remington 770/710, mossberg atr, & savage edge/axis. I think it's a tossup to me as far as the marlin vs the ruger american.



Weatherby is the way to go ,IMO .
I would not change my Weatherby Vanguard for anything , if I needed a spare rifle then I would go with the Savage.


----------

